# Cleaning the glass on my Charbroil electric smoker



## smittybbq (Oct 30, 2017)

I plan on trying to clean the glass on my smoker with a magic eraser. I see a lot of people have done it with some success I am assuming. Just wondering if anyone of y'all have tried it and how did it work?'


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2017)

Jordan Smith said:


> I plan on trying to clean the glass on my smoker with a magic eraser. I see a lot of people have done it with some success I am assuming. Just wondering if anyone of y'all have tried it and how did it work?'


Tried it on my MES not worth the money,use a piece of news paper and a spray bottle with vinegar.Lots of paper towels for the finish.
Richie


----------



## smittybbq (Oct 30, 2017)

tropics said:


> Tried it on my MES not worth the money,use a piece of news paper and a spray bottle with vinegar.Lots of paper towels for the finish.
> Richie


alright thanks for the help


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2017)

Also you have to keep after it.
I clean my glass in my MES door before every use. Takes about 2 minutes.
If you let it go too long, it's best to use a razor blade first, like a "Widget".
Then wash it in your favorite way. I just use Windex & Paper towels.

Bear


----------



## smittybbq (Oct 30, 2017)

I actually let it go to far and ended up using a razor blade on it. It did a wonderful job. Does the Windex affect the food?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2017)

Rubbing alcohol works very well too.
Scrap it first, then rubbing alcohol & a paper towel.
Al


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 31, 2017)

I clean my MES40 window while it is warm with some of those Clorox disinfecting  kitchen wipes. it does a nice job of cutting thru the gunk. and like Bear says, a razor blade for the tough stuff.

Barry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

Jordan Smith said:


> I actually let it go to far and ended up using a razor blade on it. It did a wonderful job. Does the Windex affect the food?



I guess it would if you sprayed the food.
I just open the door all the way & spray close-up to avoid anything going airborne.

Bear


----------



## bigdaddybison10 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I’ve been wanting to clean the glass on my smoker for a while now, but wasn’t sure how to even start! 

Happy smoking, all!


----------



## 30" Jim (Dec 13, 2017)

Mine cleans up easy with paper towels and apple cider vinegar


----------

